# Northbridge entfernen und wieder richtig anbringen



## Alex--89 (30. Oktober 2009)

Gerade eben hab ich versucht mein Northbridge zu entfernen! 

Da mir jemand den Tipp gegeben wen die NB Temperaturen zu hoch sind bringt es  manch mal was  die NB zu entfernen und neu mit wärme leitpast drauf zu machen.

ich hab die Clips auf der Rückseite entfernt aber ich hab den kühler von der Soutbridge nicht ab bekommen und den von der Nb konnte ich nur leicht verschieben (beide Kühler hängen zusammen)

dann hab ich einfach die clips wieder geschlossen aber die Temperaturen sind von so knappe 30°C höher alls zuvor im ruhe zu stand von 71°C jetzt auf 97°C

was soll ich tun kann es seind das die SB mit dem Kühler verklebt ist ??

Mein mouther board:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1366 - MSI X58 Platinum

Chipsatz.jpg


----------



## Axi (30. Oktober 2009)

Alex--89 schrieb:


> Gerade eben hab ich versucht mein Northbridge zu entfernen!
> 
> Da mir jemand den Tipp gegeben wen die NB Temperaturen zu hoch sind bringt es  manch mal was  die NB zu entfernen und neu mit wärme leitpast drauf zu machen.



Ich hoffe du meinst nur den NB-Kühler 



Alex--89 schrieb:


> ich hab die Clips auf der Rückseite entfernt aber ich hab den kühler von der Soutbridge nicht ab bekommen und den von der Nb konnte ich nur leicht verschieben (beide Kühler hängen zusammen)
> 
> ich hab die Clips auf der Rückseite entfernt aber ich hab den kühler von der Soutbridge nicht ab bekommen und den von der Nb konnte ich nur leicht verschieben (beide Kühler hängen zusammen)
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das du dann eben die Wärmeleitpaste vom Kühler an den Kanten von der NB angeschabt hast und jetzt eben weniger leitpaste als vorher drauf hast.

Das der Kühler nicht von der SB runter geht... mhhh ich hatte mal einen alten P4, wo der Kühler sich auch schwer gelöst hat. Es war eben wie bei dir wie verklebt. Mit etwas mehr Gewalt dürfte sich dieser aber wie bei mir von deiner SB Lösen.

Gebe aber keine Garantie darauf, wenn etwas kaputt geht


----------



## rabit (30. Oktober 2009)

Vorsichtig nach links und rechts drehen minimal bis sich das löst wenn Du aber pech hast ist dein Verklebter Chipsatz kaputt durch das demontieren.
Da die zusammenhängen entweder mit den Temps leben und einen 40mm Lüfter draufknallen oder die SB mit runternehmen.
Zu deiner NB wenn Du den wieder abnimst kannste sehen ob deine WLP sich gut verteilt hat.
Mach am besten ein Foto von der abgenommenen NB Kühler und deiner Northbridge.
(Können dir mehr zur Menge und Verteilung der WLP sagen).
Eigentlich wenn ein Kühler runtergenommen wird, und die WLP nicht frisch drauf ist, immer das alte entfernen und neues drauf.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Oktober 2009)

Richtig am besten etwas hin und her drehen/schieben, bei dir ist ja nach rechts so wie ich das sehe etwas Platz. Aber bloß auf die Elkos aufpassen! Bei der Southbridge, könnte man, da sie nicht so empfindlich wie die Northbridge ist (verdecktes Die), mit nem Stück Kunststoff (Visitenkarte, o.Ä.) versuchen unter den Kühler zu kommen und ihn dann etwas anzuheben. Empfehlenswert ist auch, die Kühlung kurz nach dem betrieb zu demontieren, da dann die meisten(!) Wärmeleitmittel sich besser lösen lassen. Aber immer schön auf die umliegenden Bauteile Acht geben!

Bei dem was ich so sehe, wirst du mit neuer Paste schon ein bisschen was rausholen können, wenn auf deinem Board zB. Pads verarbeitet werden, ich würde aber nach dem Bild oben vielleicht sogar einen neuen Kühler empfehlen. So ein Northbridge-Tower-Kühler wie dieser hier. Dann hätte man bloß noch das Problem mit dem Lufstrom, der bei dir ja wahrscheinlich weder die aktuelle Kühlung noch den Tower-Kühler streift, und die Sache mit der Sothbridge, ein neuer Kühler kommt da wegen der Grafikkarte wohl kaum in Frage, es sei denn ein kleiner flacher mit Lüfter.


----------



## Alex--89 (30. Oktober 2009)

Mein Problem ist ja des:
ich wollt die SB u. NB zu sammen demontiern und mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste wieder montieren aber die SB ist extrem fesst im Gegensatz zur NB und die hängen ja zu sammen des wegen konnt ich ja nur ein bischen dran wackel und hab da bei warscheinlich etwas von der alten Wärmeleitpaste weggeschmirt deshalb die höeren temps!

Meine frag kann es sein das die SB mit dem Kühler fest verklebt ist und kann ich den Kühler einzeln von der NB entferne ohne diesen total zuzerstören?


----------



## david430 (30. Oktober 2009)

ich hab grad ma für dich gegoogelt, da kam das bei raus für dein mobo:
"Apropos IOH-Temperatur:
Die MSI X58 sind einfach nur schrottig produziert, Asus und Gigabyte-Boards sind fast 20° Kühler. Das liegt an der unmöglichen Montage des IOH-Kühlers. Wenn man diesen abmacht, die Unmassen zäher WLP entfernt und das fachmännisch mit WLP beschichtet und wieder montiert gewinnt man locker 20-25°. Nimm das Board, schicke es zurück und kauf was Richtiges. Auch hier hat Dich der Geiz bestraft. Dieses Problem der MSI-Bretter ist übrigens bekannt und ein häufiger RMA-Grund. Die Selbsthilfe klappt zwar ganz gut, aber Du verlierst die Garantie.

Außerdem empfiehlt es sich, das ganze Aufkleberzeugs sauber zu entfernen, falls kühlende Teile damit beglückt wurden. Nur bitte nicht an kühlenden Teilen ruckeln, sondern vorsichtigst (!) geeignete Lösungsmittel verwenden."


----------



## Alex--89 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ok dank ich hab zwar auch gegoogelt aber nix gefunden sorry 

Heist das jetzt ich kann den Kühlblock von SB und NB entfernen?
und mit welchen Lösungsmittel?
geiz? des board hat 200 euro gekostet bei alternate ist doch ein ordentlicher preis oder nicht 

und hier habt ihr ma ein bild der Übergangs lösung 
ist mit Gefrierbeutel verschlieser an der NB befestigt 

Foto002.jpg


----------



## david430 (31. Oktober 2009)

das bild is ja ma geil!
das stellt ja sogar meine versuche, die northbridge zu kühlen in den schatten.
naja also wenn du des ding erstmal abgekriegt hast, dann denke ich, ist nicht unbedingt ein lösungsmittel vonnöten. denke ma, das kriegt man auch mit nem tuch sauber...


----------



## Alex--89 (31. Oktober 2009)

OK also die lösung ist erst ma vorübergehend ^^

weist du jetzt ob ich die SB un NB kühler entfernen kann oder nit ???


----------



## rabit (31. Oktober 2009)

Würde wenns noch geht echt das board zurückgeben mich stört es auch wenn die NB zu heiss ist.
Oder Du riskierst es und Nimmst deine Kühler ab.


----------



## ole88 (31. Oktober 2009)

au man, nix halbs nix ganz, versuch mal das ganze zurückzuschicken oder anderst zu lösen, wer am falschen ende spart ärgert sich naher dumm


----------



## steinschock (31. Oktober 2009)

Falls du es nicht umtauschen kannst, kannst du auch versuchen ob es mit etwas Hitze (FÖN) oder Kälte (MB in Plastiktüte und dann ins Gefrierfach) besser geht.


----------



## rabit (31. Oktober 2009)

Vieleicht mit einer Folienkilnge zwischen Kühler und Chip gehen und lösen.


----------



## david430 (31. Oktober 2009)

ich denke mal nicht, dass die des so richtig festkleben, manchmal sind pc teile ein wenig träge, ich habe auch schon ziemlich viel gewalt ausgeübt, denke da über meine alten pushpins nach, die verdammt schwierig zu schließen waren. aber es ging auch ohne schäden. wenn die festgeklebt sind, halte ich die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du einen chip mit abreißt für ziemlich gering. ich würds an deiner stelle versuchen... aber gewähr kann ich dafür nicht übernehme


----------



## 4clocker (1. November 2009)

Versuch doch mal von hinten mit nem dünnen Schraubenzieher oder so den Kühler runter zu drücken.
Auf dem Kühler ist bestimmt so grauer Wärmeleit-Schlodder, der ist immer so zäh


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2009)

Zum Thema zurückschicken:
Wenn man Spuren deiner Aktion erkennen kann, dann kannst du das vergessen.

Frag mal beim Hersteller nach, ob die Wärmeleitkleber verwendet haben, bevor du da grobmotorisch herum bastelst.


----------



## Momchilo (1. November 2009)

Nimm den Fön. Einfach einige Zeit aus sicherer Entfernung (ca. 30cm) für 2 Min. dadrauf halten. Durch die Wärme sollte es einfacher abgehen. Am einfachsten sollte es gehen, wenn du es direkt nachdem Betrieb bei ca. 90°C versuchst.


----------



## Alex--89 (1. November 2009)

Des Mainboard hab ich bei alternate bestelllt und ich weis nit ob die es zurücknehmen oder reparieren wen ich kein richtigen Grund hab oder besser gesagt die hohen Temperaturen also Grund nenn weil biss jetzt geht es ja?


----------



## PIXI (1. November 2009)

^^ob das jetzt so schlau war es hier zu posten?

ps.: ich habe mit absicht nicht zitiert (sollte dir zum denken geben)

gruß PIX


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2009)

Alex--89 schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht hab ich ja Glück und ich kann es einschicken und bekomm es repariert hab bei alternate schon ma meine defekte Grafikkarte (ati 4870) eingeschikt, habe dafür eine andere bekommen ob wohl ich den Kühler entfernt hab und ein Accelero S1 montiert hatte und dabei ist die Grafikkarte dann defekt gegangen. hab den original Lüfter montiert und sie ham es nicht gemerkt


So etwas darf man gerne im stillen Kämmerlein machen, verschone aber bitte das Forum damit. Wenn hier deswegen eine Diskussion mit Tipps zum Umtausch entbrennt, bist du der Doofe und kassierst dafür Strafpunkte. 

Man sollte eben fair bleiben, wenn man selbst Mist baut...


----------



## mramnesie (1. November 2009)

Gut, ich denke auch da musst du nun durch...Aber mit Fön ist doch nix - ist doch eh warm wenn der REchner läuft - oder? ich würde auch mit ncihts drunter gehen, ist vile zu empfindlich das ganze. O.K. da bleibt nicht viel, ich denke auch mir geduldigem "Rucklen" solltest du was erreichen - Viel Glück!


----------

